
Ask HN: What is a blog/podcast you'd really like to share? - Solheim
Post a blog&#x2F;podcast you&#x27;d like to share with HN. Include a short description what the blog&#x2F;podcast is about.
======
kk_cz
Dan Carlin's Hardcore History

[http://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-
series/](http://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-series/)

Engaging storytelling on some of the selected historic periods or events.
Sometimes a little biased but well worth listening to.

In Our Time

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl)

It can be hit or miss. But if you find a topic that matches with your
interests it is usually very well covered.

The Ezra Klein Show

[http://www.vox.com/ezra-klein-show-podcast](http://www.vox.com/ezra-klein-
show-podcast)

I like this guy and he usually has interesting guests.

Penn's Sunday School

[http://pennsundayschool.com](http://pennsundayschool.com)

Podcast of Penn Jillette (of Penn & Teller) usually pretty random but fun to
listen to if you like magic, are an atheist or if you have libertarian views.
Quality of episodes varies a lot.

------
machtesh
How I Built This - Interviews with entrepreneurs about how they built their
companies [http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

Every single episode has been great and many of them aren't purely tech
companies which is a nice change from other startup podcasts.

------
framebit
Tanis! OMG Tanis. Found it through a recommendation from Reply All (which is
also great). It's a serialized docudrama about mystery, conspiracy, mythology,
so much. Give it a shot, it'll hook you.

------
zer00eyz
Close to what you want but not quite:

I am hooked on machinist videos on youtube, Abom, this old tony, NY CNC, even
AVE... theres a big list of people showing off how it is done, and I can't get
enough of it.

------
lnalx
Startups For The Rest Of Us

Helps developers, designers and entrepreneurs be awesome at launching software
products. Whether they've built their first product or are just thinking about
it.

------
loumf
Mystery Show on Gimlet

Just six episodes because the host solves real life (albeit minor) mysteries
and it takes a lot of time to do a single one. Each is a gem.

~~~
swah
Have you listened to Serial? I was thinking this would be something like that
;)

~~~
loumf
I have not -- it's different in that it's not a serial story -- each is
completely independent.

Also, it's _probably_ funnier since the mysteries are more trivial than
murder. Despite that, there are many poignant moments.

------
ruairidhwm
S-Town - it's like Serial and is very well done!

